# I am L.



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

wrong account


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey, welcome, I love death note.

Just bought another note yesterday and I have to say I quite like reading about L, he's fascinating on paper but Naomi Misora seems so pissed off by him lol. 

Anyway, I'm surprised no-one has done this either, hope you keep it up.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

qjshanley said:


> I am Sckilayre  I am here to find out interesting stories on how different personalities interact with each other. I am from a family of extroverts and am currently living with an introvert. It's very different and I love it.


You're trying to figure out how personality types interact you say? I doubt you want me to explain it but rather you find out by yourself from observation?


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Death Note is a great anime; there seems to be a lot of INTPs who like it.


----------



## Hollieluya (Apr 18, 2011)

I am Sckilayre  I am here to find out interesting stories on how different personalities interact with each other. I am from a family of extroverts and am currently living with an introvert. It's very different and I love it.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Ben said:


> Welcome to the forum. Death Note is a great anime; there seems to be a lot of INTPs who like it.


 Possibly because a lot of people type L as an INTP. Coolest character of the show is most likely your type; would that not interest you?


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I am Sckilayre  I am here to find out interesting stories on how different personalities interact with each other. I am from a family of extroverts and am currently living with an introvert. It's very different and I love it.


 Which account then are you? Both are different genders. I don't have time to try and figure out which one is the "real" you and I don't like fakes so either tell me which one is the "real" you or we have nothing to discuss for now.


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

L. Lawliet said:


> You're trying to figure out how personality types interact you say? I doubt you want me to explain it but rather you find out by yourself from observation?


My girlfriend stole my account! I think I need to turn her in to the internet cops for attempted identity theft.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

qjshanley said:


> My girlfriend stole my account! I think I need to turn her in to the internet cops for attempted identity theft.


 You're a male then I take it. As for your ex-girlfriend in question; why would she take your account?


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

L. Lawliet said:


> Possibly because a lot of people type L as an INTP. Coolest character of the show is most likely your type; would that not interest you?


I guess. It just seems more prevalent among the INTPs with L than with other types and other characters. But that's probably because I don't venture into other type forums, so I'm biased.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Ahhh how am I ever going to keep all of these L names and avatars straight  I was already having trouble hahaha!

Never-the-less, welcome to the forums, enjoy your stay


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Ben said:


> I guess. It just seems more prevalent among the INTPs with L than with other types and other characters. But that's probably because I don't venture into other type forums, so I'm biased.


 Why is your user name Ben but you're female? Masculine name... usually. Also a piece of advice; get out of under my bed. You'll suffer, haven't cleaned it.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Bast said:


> Ahhh how am I ever going to keep all of these L names and avatars straight  I was already having trouble hahaha!
> 
> Never-the-less, welcome to the forums, enjoy your stay


 Thank you. I figured L was a common enough character to use but when I was making my account and I noticed that "L. Lawliet" was not taken, I jumped at that opportunity before someone else took the user name.


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

L. Lawliet said:


> You're a male then I take it. As for your ex-girlfriend in question; why would she take your account?


Not my Ex. I was on her computer earlier and forgot to logout. So she accidental posted the comment under my profile.


----------



## Hollieluya (Apr 18, 2011)

I accidentally stole his account. He was on my computer so I thought that it was mine.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not as big of an anime fan as I used to be, but I can see why L is such a popular character. He's very interesting.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

To the both of you with the mixed up accounts; the one who introduced themselves as "Q" earlier today was the male? Hmm... well if you decide to add me or become "friends" I would like to know which one I am speaking to. Or will you just use the male and female symbol to show that? That being asked; I am assuming the girlfriend is keeping the original account while the boyfriend is keeping the email/yahoo account?


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Bast said:


> I'm not as big of an anime fan as I used to be, but I can see why L is such a popular character. He's very interesting.


 Completely agree with that.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

L. Lawliet said:


> Why is your user name Ben but you're female? Masculine name... usually. Also a piece of advice; get out of under my bed. You'll suffer, haven't cleaned it.


Nickname; my original name was too long for some people. As for the bed thing, I survive on messes.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Ben said:


> Nickname; my original name was too long for some people. As for the bed thing, I survive on messes.


 Makes sense I suppose. How about the smell under there? Doubt it is pleasant.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Bast said:


> I'm not as big of an anime fan as I used to be, but I can see why L is such a popular character. He's very interesting.


 *Says you're welcome twice since you "thanked" me twice* Would thank you back but random to me to "thank" someone in return for a "thank." Wish there was a "You're welcome" button.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

L. Lawliet said:


> Makes sense I suppose. How about the smell under there? Doubt it is pleasant.


Allergies make you resistant to some odors.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Ben said:


> Allergies make you resistant to some odors.


 If you're allergic to cats then good luck. Own a cat.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

L. Lawliet said:


> *Says you're welcome twice since you "thanked" me twice* Would thank you back but random to me to "thank" someone in return for a "thank." Wish there was a "You're welcome" button.


Haha! Me too. I'm sort of a "thanking maniac", as it were. "Oh, that was interesting! *thank* Oh, I agree with that! *thank* Oh, how funny! *thank*" You get the picture


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Bast said:


> Haha! Me too. I'm sort of a "thanking maniac", as it were. "Oh, that was interesting! *thank* Oh, I agree with that! *thank* Oh, how funny! *thank*" You get the picture


 Go with your "mood?" People seem grateful when happy.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

L. Lawliet said:


> Go with your "mood?" People seem grateful when happy.


Ah, good point! Maybe! I have been in a pretty good mood as of late.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Bast said:


> Ah, good point! Maybe! I have been in a pretty good mood as of late.


 That is good that you're happy and grateful. If its not too personal; do you know why you seem extremely happy?


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

L. Lawliet said:


> That is good that you're happy and grateful. If its not too personal; do you know why you seem extremely happy?


Well, I think the best way to put it would be to say I am finally pretty happy with where I'm going in life after being in a rough patch for awhile. Thanks! It feels good to be cheery.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Bast said:


> Well, I think the best way to put it would be to say I am finally pretty happy with where I'm going in life after being in a rough patch for awhile. Thanks! It feels good to be cheery.


 Congratulations on getting out of the "rough patch" and hope things continue to go your way.


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

My intro thread was outdone by posts by you. Nice L. Well I can see you're enjoying the forum. Have fun.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Konan said:


> My intro thread was outdone by posts by you. Nice L. Well I can see you're enjoying the forum. Have fun.


 So far it is interesting; thanks.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

To everyone who has been talking to me on the thread, I have to go to work. Goodbye.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

There's a lot of people on here who like Death Note. I can think of at least 4 people off the top of my head with avatars of either L or Near. Good stuff.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Selene said:


> There's a lot of people on here who like Death Note. I can think of at least 4 people off the top of my head with avatars of either L or Near. Good stuff.


I am starting to notice them as well; thanks.


----------



## Mother_Earth (Apr 24, 2011)

mr. popular afterall you got so many views and replies so i knew it!!!!


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Mother_Earth said:


> mr. popular afterall you got so many views and replies so i knew it!!!!


 Not really; its mainly the same people who continue to talk to me on here. I am an introvert with few friends; not "Mr. Popular."


----------



## Mother_Earth (Apr 24, 2011)

L. Lawliet said:


> Not really; its mainly the same people who continue to talk to me on here. I am an introvert with few friends; not "Mr. Popular."


aww stop overthinking simple compliments you're so goofy ^^


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome to the almost continuous party that is PerC! We have cookies and drinks in the corner, but remember its a circular room! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Emerson said:


> Welcome to the almost continuous party that is PerC! We have cookies and drinks in the corner, but remember its a circular room! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


 Thank you very much; will enjoy the cookies.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e



L. Lawliet said:


> Surprised that the name wasn't taken yet. Does anybody like Death Note or is it that nobody but me can live with the guilt of taking the "official" name? No matter; on to introductions. Hi and if you have any questions about me personally; look at my profile and if that doesn't have the answers you seek then you may ask me.


There was a user who used to post called Lawliet


----------

